# Newbie end grain question



## steamingbill (Jan 13, 2013)

Newbie Turner here,

Have started off by making a few cylinders from scrap pine.

Have got some scrap hardwood that consists of offcuts of several pieces of hardwood glued together - imagine offcuts from a workbench that is made of laminated 2 x 4 hardwood.

So when I mount this offcut on the lathe as a spindle - I will be cutting into end grain rather than long grain.

I imagine that the segmented turning folk do this all the time. But all their blocks are glued together and support eachother and prevent tearout

Do I have to do anything different when turning this or just simply treat it as another long grain spindle.

Will there be a tendency to tear fibres out rather than cut them - a bit like planing off the endgrain of a board and chipping it on the long grain edge ?


Bill


----------



## jeff.fredrick (May 20, 2010)

Bill,

It can be done using a very sharp detail chisel. Round off both ends first before taking off the middle. Be sure to use good glue and eye protection because a piece can easily come off. I wouldn't recommend this for a beginner but I have made some very striking pens using this method.

Your chisels need to be razor sharp.

Regards Jeff


----------



## steamingbill (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks Jeff

Will wait until I have a bit more experience to try these particular pieces.

Bill


----------



## robertjsr (May 30, 2013)

*bowel turning*



steamingbill said:


> Thanks Jeff
> 
> Will wait until I have a bit more experience to try these particular pieces.
> 
> Bill


Bill it does not matter what the bowel is at some point you are going to be cutting with the grain other times you will be cutting across the grain. The main thing is good tools and sharp and keep an edge. And remember never cut uphill (low to high)

Robertjsr


----------

